# Chicago ghost conference!!



## walees (Aug 17, 2009)

Chicago and NW IN regions (Monday, August 10, 09.) Hosts announce 2nd Ghost Conference to be held at the historic Portage Theater, 4050 N. Milwaukee Ave. The event opens Friday October 2nd, at 5 p.m. and runs until 12:00 p.m. Doors will re-open at 8:30 a.m. on Saturday October 3rd. 
Open to the public, tickets for both days, $50.00.

Presented by Ursula Bielski’s Chicago Hauntings Tours & The Indiana Ghost Trackers

EVENT SYNOPSIS: The 2009 conference has an exciting mix of key paranormal speakers, such as Ms. Lorraine Warren from A&E television’s Paranormal State, and Jeff Belanger, an author and the creator of Ghost Village, special guest presentations and members of paranormal groups from around the country to educate, inform, network, share ideas, and entertain others that are fascinated with the supernatural! Chicago’s very own SVENGOOLIE will be with us on Friday night! There will also be a large vending area with an assortment of paranormal equipment, books, videos, DVDs, art, jewelry, crystals, toys, and other items available to purchase, as well as psychic readings! This event provides a unique opportunity to meet authors, investigators & other people involved in the paranormal community.

Other Speakers Include:

Tony & Debra Pickman of Sallie House ~ Author Joshua P. Warren ~
Author Fredrick Stonehouse ~ Author Wanda Lou Willis ~
Dave Schrader from Darkness Radio ~ Bill Konkoleski from MUFON ~ 
Eddie Brazil from the Borley Rectory (UK) 

*Bus Ghost Tours of Chicago will be offered both Friday & Saturday! 

FRIDAY NIGHT


5PM-8PM Welcome Reception and Field Research Panel We’ll gather in the lobby of the Portage Theater for our official reception this evening. Meet old and new friends, enjoy a cocktail or two, get your Chicago bearings, and hear intriguing stories about this historic Chicago movie house. Live music by Red Bird! At 6:30 we'll enjoy a lively panel discussion featuring some of the nation's most active and accomplished field researchers. Admission included in price of conference ticket. Cash bar. 

SATURDAY
8:30 A.M. Conference Opens
8:45 A.M. Welcome by Hosts: Ursula Bielski and Mike McDowell
9:00 A.M.-6:00 P.M. Speakers
Noon to One: Lunch Break
6:00 p.m. Closing comments, raffles, dinner break
8:00 P.M. Post Conference Party: 
Live music by Jeff Ugly Shoes and the Cemetery Surfers, Red Bird, and dance music by DJ KrossRoadz
VENDORS INCLUDE:
HORRORBLES MEMORABILIA & COLLECTIBLES
FANTASY HEADQUARTERS: 20% DISCOUNT ON ANY COSTUME ON OCTOBER 3rd with conference wristband
CAMP CHESTERFIELD MEDIUM CINDY SPENCER
MYSTICAL ARTIST BEVERLY STEPHAN
LAKE CLAREMONT PRESS
MS. MARGO, THE "BONEREADER"
A VENDORS TABLE AT THE CONFERENCE IS JUST $125 AND INCLUDES TWO $50 FULL PASSES TO THE CONFERENCE! CONTACT US TO BOOK YOUR VENDORS' TABLE through [email protected]

MEDIA ~ FOR INTERVIEWS & PRESS PASSES PLEASE CONTACT
URSULA BIELSKI: (888) 446-7891 & Mike McDowell: (219) 743-1633


----------

